# آلهة الاغريق ..............الأساطير اليونانية



## اني بل (17 مايو 2015)

أبوللو












عرفه  الرومان بأسماء كثيرة أشهرها فوبيوس و هليوس، هو إله الشمس، إله الموسيقى،  إله الرماية(وليس إله الحرب)، إله الشعر، إله الرسم، إله النبوءة، أله  الوباء والشفاء، إله العناية بالحيوان، إله التألق، إله الحراثة. يملك جمال  ورجولة خالدة.
وهو ابن الإله زيوس والالهة ليتو والأخّ التوأم  لآرتيميس، وكان مقر عبادته بجزيرة دولفي باليونان حيث أهم المعابد  الإغريقية قدسية وقد عبده أهلها لأنه قتل التنين بيثيا في هذه المدينة  ويقال أن كهنة دلفي كان يحدث لهم غيبوبة ويتكلمون على لسان أبولو بكلام غير  مفهوم ولا يستطع احد تفسيره إلا الكهنة حيث كانت تقام أعياد و مهرجانات كل  أربعة أعوام تعرف باسم الأعياد البوثية ، و كان معبده في دلفي يعد .، يحج  إليه الإغريق من كل الجهات لاستشارته في أمور خاصة و عامة كما كان ديلوس  مسقط رأسه أكبر مركز لعبادته.
طبقا لإلياذة هوميروس، ضرب أبولو أسهم  الطاعون إلى المعسكر اليوناني، وكون أبولو إله الشفاء الديني كان يسمح  للقتلة وأصحاب الأعمال اللاأخلاقية بفعل طقوس تنقية وتوبة.
البجع مقدّس  عند أبولو (تقول أحد الأساطير بأنّ أبولو كان يطير على ظهر بجعة إلى أرض  هيبربوريانز حيث كان يقضي شهور الشتاء بينهم)، والذئب والدولفين أيضا  مقدسين عنده.
يملك القوس والسهام، وعلى رأسه تاج غار، ويملك قيثارة ومضرب. لكن ملكيته الأكثر شهرة هي الحامل الثلاثي، رمز سلطاته النبوية.
كان  له العديد من الألقاب، أبولو بيثيان (اسمه في دولفي)، أبولو أبوتروبايوس  Apotropaeus (أبولو الذي يتفادى الشرّ)، وأبولو نيمفيغيتس Nymphegetes  (أبولو الذي يعتني بالحوريات). كإله الرعاة كان عنده لقب Lukeios أيضا (من  lykos ذئب)، يحمي القطعان من حيوان الذئب، وNomius (من المراعي، يعود إلى الرعاة).











ارتيمس

عرفها  الرومان باسم ديانا وعرفها الاغريق بآرتميس (باليونانية القديمة:  Άρτεμις)، بحسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية القديمة، هي إلهة الصيد والبرية،  حامية الأطفال، وإلهة الإنجاب وكل ما يتعلق بالمرأة حامية الشرف العذري و  معينة النساء عند الوضع ، ارتبط اسمها بالقمر كما ارتبط اسم أبوللو بالشمس ،  و انتشرت معابدها في كافة بلاد الإغريق و خاصة في المدن التي يكثر بها  الصيادون . وتعتبر آرتميس إحدى أهم وأقوى الآلهة، حيث أنها تنتمي  للأولمبيين، أو الآلهة الإثنا عشر. هي ابنة كلا من زيوس، ملك الآلهة،  وليتو، وهي أيضاً الأخت التوأم لأبولو(أبولون). 
كانت الهه العفاف والطهر تتخذ كل وصيفاتها من العذارى وكانت تعاقبهن بقسوه اذا فقدن عذريتهن . 
قتلت  ارتميس الحورية كاليستو إحدى تابعاتها لأنها ضاجعت زيوس، وحولت الصياد  أكتاوون الي ظبي لأنه رآها عارية يوماً تستحم في البحيرة فهاجمته كلاب صيده  وقتلته . يرسم الفنانون آرتيميس دوماً في صورة صيادة جميلة تحمل قوسًا  وجعبة سهام.
بحسب الأساطير كانت صديقة للبشر، وكجميع الأولمبيون كان لها  مفضلين من البشر، لكنها لم تستطع حمايتهم جميعا من الأخطار. كانت إلهة  عذراء، شابة ومنطلقة، تؤمن بالحرية والإستقلال وتحب حياة الخلاء. تعارض  الزواج كونه قيداً للمرأة في رأيها ولا تحب مصاحبة الرجال كثيراً، إلا أنها  كانت ترافق بعضاً منهم مثل أوريون أثناء الصيد. لكنها كانت في بعض الأحيان  سريعة الغضب والإنتقام .


هيرميز


هيرميز  (باليونانية القديمة: Ἑρμῆς) في أساطير الميثولوجيا الإغريقية القديمة هو  مراسل الآلهة اليونان وخادم زيوس الخاص، هو ابن زيوس ومايا بنت الجبار  أطلس. 
عرفه الرومان باسم مركوريوس ، ابن زيوس وله في الأساطير اختصاصات  متعددة أشهرها رسول الآلهة ، حامي الحدود و رب خداع اللصوص و رب الحظ و  التجارة ، و مخترع الحروف و الأعداد و القيثارة ومرشد أرواح الموتى إلى  العالم السفلي ... أهم مستلزماته القبعة المجنحة و الحذاء المجنح كما أنه  يحمل عصىً ذهبية سحرية يلتف حولها أفعوانات ويترأس العصا جناحان، وتسمى  العصى "القادوسيوس" Caduceus. 
بنى الإغريق كثيراً من المدن على اسمه و أطلقوا عليها اسمه منها مدينة هيرموبوليس في صعيد مصر .
ينقل هيرميز أرواح الموتى إلى العالم السفلي وكان يعتقد أنه يملك قوى سحرية على النوم والأحلام.
عرف  أنه حامي القوافل والقطعان. كان هيرميز معبود الرياضيين أيضاً، فقد كان  حامي الساحات الرياضية بنوعيها: الجيمنازيوم والإستاديوم وكان يعتقد أنه  يمنح الحظ الحسن ووافر الثروات. وقد عرف في الميثولوجيا أنه ذو طباع حميدة  وحسنة إلا أنه كان يعتبر خصم خطير، فقد عرف عنه أنه ماكر ومحتال وسارق، فقد  ذكرت بعض أساطير ولادته أنه سرق في يوم ولادته قطيع من الأبقار لأخيه إله  الشمس أبولو، وقد أخفى أثرها بأنه أجبر القطيع على أن يمشون عكس مجراهم،  وعندما واجهه أبولو بذلك، أنكر هيرميز فعلته، في نهاية الأمر، تصالح  الأخوان عندما أهدى هيرميز لأبولو قيثارة اخترعها للتو.

جُسد هيرميز في الفنون الإغريقية الأولى على أنه رجل ناضج، ذو لحية أما في الفنون الكلاسيكية فقد جُسد على أنه شاب رياضي أمرد. 

ديميتر





إلهة  الطبيعة والنبات، تعتبر من الآلهه الكبار لأنها أخت بوسيدون وزيويس وهيدس،  وتأتي بالمرتبة الرابعه عند الإغريق، ويقال أن العبادة لها يزيد من  منتوجات المحاصيل وأنها إذا غضبت تفقد الأرض خصوبتها ولهذا كانوا يحرصون  على إرضائها.
هيستيا







هي الإبنة الكبرى لـ كرونوس وريا من جبابرة الإغريق وأخت زيوس الكبري.
كان  يعتقد أنها مسؤولة عن موقد المذبح في المعابد، وكانت تقدم الصلوات لها قبل  وبعد الوجبات. ورغم أن ظهورها في الأساطير كان قليلاً، إلا أن غالبية  المدن كانت تحتوي على موقد عام حيث تشتعل نيرانها المقدسة. في روما، عرفت  بالآلهة فيستا، وكانت تخدمها ست كاهنات عذراوات عرفن بعذراوات فيستا.

هيفايستوس

 





هيفايستوس  أحد آلهة الأوليمب الإثني عشر، وإله النار والصناعة والبرونز في  الميثولوجيا الإغريقية، ابن زيوس كبير آلهة الإغريق وهيرا كبيرة الآلهه  وإله الناس، وشقيق آرس إله الحرب.

هوى هيفايستوس من السماء عند  ولادته إلى قعر بركان فتشوه جسده وصار الإله الأعرج، وأقبح الآلهة منظراً،  عكس أخيه الجميل فمالت عنه أمه، وربته الحوريات في البحر فحذق الصناعة  والحدادة، وصار إله النار.

تزوج هيفايستوس آفروديت إله الجمال  والرغبة كعقاب فرضه زيوس عليها فخدعته ومالت إلى أخيه الجميل آرس مماأورثه  مرارة كبيرة، كما أنه هو صانع بندورا أول امرأة في الأرض، وهو الصانع  المفتان، وباني بروج أوليمبوس الإثني عشر، أو منازل الآلهة، كما أنه صانع  أسلحتهم، وهو الذي فلق رأس زيوس لتخرج منه أثينا بكامل قوتها وزينتها.



آمفرتيت






امفريت هي احدى الحوريات شغف بها بوسيدون او نبتون حباً فتزوجها وتوجها ملكة الي جانبه علي البحارديونيسوس

إله الخمر لدى الإغريق ابن زيوس وسيملي. 
سكن الأوليمب بعد أن تنازلت هيستيا عن مكانها.
كرهته هيرا كرهاً شديداً وأرادت قتله .. تسببت له في الجنون فكان كثير الصراخ.
في  إسطورة ولادته تطلب سيملي من زوجها زيوس أن يظهر لها بهيئته الأصليه كإله  الصواعق والبروق، وعندما يفعل ذلك تموت سيملي هلعاً من المنظر المخيف وتهبط  إلى العالم الأسفل وهي حامل بديونيسيوس.

يسنطيع زيوس إنقاذ الجنين  من بطن أمه ولكن قبل اكتمال نموه، ثم يعمد زيوس إلى شق فخذه ويودع الجنين  هناك ويخيط الشق عليه. يكمل الجنين ماتبقى له من شهور الحمل، ثم يخرج إلى  الحياة في ولادة ثانيه بعد أن أمضى قسماً من أشهر حمله في رحم أمه وقسما  آخر في فخذ أبيه.
توفي ديونيزيس بأن قامت التيتان بتمزيقه وهو على هيئة ثور حول نفسه إليه هربا منهم.

كان لإله الخمر طقوس سكر وفساد تقام لأجله في المعبد، وكان لإله الخمر حاشية ويسمون بعفاريت الغابه ولهم أبواق ينفخون فيها. 
نايكي






الهة النصر المجنحة عند الاغريق وتسمى عند الرومان فيكتوريا.
ابنة بالاس وستيكس، لها معبد ضخم في أثينا.
برسيفونا 

هي  بنت ديميتر وزوجه هيدز خالها الذي أحبها وملكة العالم السفلي من بعد  زواجها به. قام باختطافها وطلب من زيوس أن يوافق على زواجه بها فوافق ..  توسلت الأم ديميتر الى الألهه ان يعيدوها فوافق زيوس وجعلها تعيش مع هيدز 8  اشهر في مملكه الموتى و4 في الارض بسبب اكلها رمانة من ثمار هيدز وعند مجيئها تثمر الارض.

هيبا







الهة  الشباب الدائم كما أسلفنا من قبل .. تزوجت من هرقليز بعدما أصبح غير فاني  وأنجبت منه ابنان، تضرع اليها هرقليز يوماً وطلب منها أن تعيده شاباً  لينتصر في احدى معاركه فاستجابت له. 
ثاليا 






ثاليا  (باليونانية: θαλεια بمعنى "احتفال" أو "غني") بحسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية  القديمة، هي إحدى إلهات الحـُسن الثلاث، والتي عنيت بالاحتفالات، المآدب،  والمناسبات المختلفة. هي ابنة كلاً من زيوس ويورينومي أو يونوميا، وتعتبر  أكبر أخواتها سناً.

كشفت الكثير من النصوص الشعرية والأساطير عن  مواصفاتها، حيث كانت توصف كإمرأة جميلة وحسناء. تعتبر باندايسيا، إلهة حُسن  أخرى كانت تلازم أفروديت أثناء زخرفة أواني الأزهار، هي نفسها ثاليا، بسبب  التشابه الكبير في معنى اسميهما، حيث أن باندايسيا تعني "مأدبة".

​ 







إلهات  الحـُسن أو الكارايتات (باليونانية: Χάριτες) بحسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية  القديمة، هن إلهات الجمال، البهاء، الطبيعة، الخصوبة، الرقص، الموسيقى،  والإبداع، وهن أيضاً تجسديات لها، ورموز للامتنان واللطف. صاحبت إلهات  الحـُسن كلاً من أفروديت وهيرا، وبعضاً من الآلهة الأخرى كهيرميز وإيروس،  وكن يعرفن بالإلهات اللاتي يجلبن البهجة إلى الاحتفالات والمناسبات  المعينة، والبهاء والتألق أثناء التعامل مع الآخرين، ويمنحن جمالهن وحسنهن  لجميع الآلهة والبشر الذين يطمحون إلى السرور في حياتهم.

اختلفت  الكثير من الأساطير في تحديد أصل إلهات الحـُسن، فبعضها يذكر أنهن بنات  دايانوسيس وكرونويس، أو زيوس ويونوميا، لكن أغلب الأساطير تصفهن كبنات زيوس  ويورينومي. كانت الصداقة تجمع بين إلهات الحـُسن وإلهات الإلهام، نظراً  لتفضيل إلهات الحـُسن للفنون الشعرية على باقي أنواع الفنون، حيث كان  الشعراء يحصلون على إلهامهم من إلهات الإلهام، لكن تطبيق هذه الأشعار في  مختلف المناسبات كان من عمل إلهات الحسـُن. يعتقد بأن عبادتهن قد بدأ في  بويوتيا، على يد إيتيوكليس، ابن سيفيسوس، وكانت مجموعة من الأحجار تعبد في  الأزمان القديمة على أنها إلهات الحـُسن، حيث ساد الاعتقاد أن هذه الأحجار  قد سقطت من السماوات في عصر إيتيوكليس.

يعتقد بأن تقسيم إلهات  الحـُسن إلى مجموعة عوضاً عن فرد يمثل الطرق المختلفة التي يمكن أن ينال  بها الشخص البهجة والجمال، كما أجمعت معظم الأساطير أن عددهن ثلاثة، لكن  وجدت بعض الأسماء الأخرى، والتي قد تكون مكررة للإلهة نفسها. كذلك، تذكر  بعض الأساطير وجود بعض إلهات الحـُسن الصغريات المعنيات بأمور بهيجة أخرى  ومتعددة. والأسماء الأكثر شهرة لإلهات الحـُسن هي:

* ثاليا: إلهة الاحتفالات، وكانت تعد أكبر إلهات الحـُسن سناً.
* آغليا: إلهة الجمال والمجد، وزوجة هفستوس، الذي أنجبت منه أربعة إلهات حـُسن صغريات.
* يوفروسيني: إلهة البهجة والسرور.

مثلن  في الفنون على هيئة ثلاثة نساء مجتمعات في حلقة، يمسكن بأيدي بعضهن، وفي  بعض الأحيان يرتدين إلكليلاً من أوراق الآس، أو يحملن بعضاً منها في  أيديهن.







*أبراكسيس Abraxas* 








أبراكسيس  Abraxas هي كلمة إغريقية حروفها قراءة للرقم 365. وكانت تكتب فوق الصخور،  وتستعمل كتعاويذ. وهذا العدد كان يشير إلى أن عدد السماوات 365.

أيضا أبراكسيس اسم لأحد شياطين العالم السفلي في اعتقاد الإغريق.

أبراكساس  (Abraxas/Abrasax/Abracax) كلمة نُقشت على مجموعة من الأحجار القديمة  سُميت -وفقاً لذلك- أحجار أبراكساس، واستخدمت كتعاويذ. وجد الاسم في موقع  إغريقي سحري (Papyrii) ويُعتقد أنه مرتبط بتعويذة أبركادابرا رغم وجود  تفسيرات أخرى. وُجد الاسم أيضاً في نصوص غنوصية مثل إنجيل المصريين. أُدعي  لقرون أن أبراكساس إله مصري، كما اعتبر شيطاناً. يُعتقد أن أبراكساس يُمثل  أيضاً الرب والشيطان في طبيعة مزدوجة.

في روايته عن جزيرة يوتوبيا، يقول توماس مور أنه كان هناك اسم آخر للجزيرة هو أبراكساس.


http://greekmethology1.blogspot.com/2014/01/blog-post_28.html
​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2015)

آلهة اليونان لقبه
زيوس
إله الخير مرسل السحاب ومسقط المطر وجامع الرعد وإله السماء . 
هاديز
إله باطن الأرض وإله الحكمة الذي انتزعه بالقوة من زوجته الأولى متيس . شقيق زيوس .  هكتي
آلهة الروح الخبيثة التي تخرج من العالم السفلي ، وتسبب البؤس والشقاء بعينها الحاسدة الشريرة لكل مَن تزوره من الخلائق . 
أفرديتي آلهة الجمال .
هيرا آلهة البيت .
إريس
المشهور أيضاً بالمريخ  إله الحرب .
هفستس
الآلهة الصانع الأولمبي الماهر الأعرج . إله جميع الصنائع اليدوية .
أورانوس إله السماء العظيم المختلف الصور .
هليوس
إله الشمس .
جيا آلهة الأرض . الأم الصابرة السمحة الجزيلة العطاء . 
إيوس
سيد الرياح . 
يوروس
آلهة الرياح .
نوتس
آلهة الرياح .
بورياس
آلهة الرياح .
زفر
آلهة الرياح .
بان  العظيم آلهة الأرض ذوالقرنين وإله الرعاة والقطعان والغابات والحياة  البرية ، والذي تُسمع صفارته في كل جدول ووادٍ ، والذي تبعث صيحته الفزع ،  في كل قطيع لا يعنى به ،
بوسيدن المشاكس إله البحر والأنهار والعيون ،  وكان هو الذي يهدي المجاري العجيبة التي تسير تحت الأرض إلى طرقها ، والذي  يحدث الزلازل بأمواج المد .
هيبي
آلهة الشباب .
إيليثيا
الآلهة التي تعين النساء على الوضع .
ديكي
آلهة العدالة . 
تيكي
آلهة الفرصة . 
إيروس
آلهة الحب الذي جعله هزيود خالق العالم والذي سمته سافو بمذيب الأضلاع . 
هيمنيوس
آلهة نشيد الزواج . 
هبنوس
آلهة النوم .
ديونيسس
إله الخصب والشكر .
أنيروس
إله الأحلام . 
جيراس
إله الشيخوخة .
ليثي
آلهة النسيان . 
ثناتوس
إله الموت . 
كليو
آلهة التاريخ .
يوتربي
آلهة الشعر الغنائي الذي يوقع على المزمار . 
ثاليا
آلهة المسرحيات الهزلية وشعر الرعاة . 
ملبوميني
آلهة المآسي . 
تربنسكوري
إله الرقص المصحوب بالغناء وللغناء نفسه . 
إراتو
إله الشعر الغزلي والهزلي . 
بولمنيا
إله الترانيم .
أورانيا
إله الفلك . 
كليوبي
إله لملاحم الشعرية . 
الساعات آلهة للرحمة لها اثنا عشر تابعاً .
نمسيس
الإله الذي يوزع الخير والشر على الناس ، ويرسل الدمار إلى كل من يرتكب جريمة الهبريس .
بلوتو
إله العالم السفلي 
أرتميس آلهة الصيد العذراء وآلهة الطبيعة البرية ، والمراعي والغابات والتلال ، والغصن المقدس . 
متيس آلهة الكيل والعقل  والحكمة . 





http://www.shamspress.com/?page=show_det&category_id=32&id=1856


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2015)

هنا نتحدث عن الكتب الإغريقية القديمة .. وما هي حكايتهم .. ​


كان الاغريق وثنيون اعتقدوا بتعدد الالهة (كل واحد من تلكَ الآلهة كان له اسم يوناني و آخر روماني) ​ 

وجعلوا لها كبيرا هو زيوس واحلوها فوق جبل الاوليمب .. كما وزعوا المسؤوليات على الالهة .​ 

لنتحدث قليلاً عن بعضٍ من أنواع الآلهة الإغريقية .. قديماً .. حتى نتعرف إليهم أولاً .​ 



*نبدأ بالعظيم زيوس .. *​ 

*

*​ 

*فقد  كان زيوس كبير الالهه ومسؤول عن الصواعق يفسر بالمحيي او الهواء الاعلى و  يمثل كوكب المشتري، وزوجته هيرا .. أما شقيقه فهو هرقل .*​ 

*** *​ 

*

*​ 

*ثم بأثينا او مينرفا .. ربة الحكمة و طائرها المفضل البومة .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*اريس .. اله الحرب و الجنون و الدمار .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*هادس : اله الجحيم و مملكة العالم السفلى .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*ديانا : الهة القمر و الصيد .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*بوسايدون.. اله المحيطات.*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*نبتون .. اله البحار *​ 


​ 


****​ 


*فولكانو (هيفست).. اله النار .*​ 

****​ 



*دمتير.. ربة الخصوبة والربيع .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*ابولو او افلون .. اله الشمس .*​ 

****​ 

*ايرورا الهة الفجر .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*برسفونيه الهة الربيع .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*هرمز .. رسول الالهة .*​ 

****
*

*​ 

*كيوبيد (ابنها لافروديت) الطفل العاري وعلى ظهره جراب السهام وفي يده قوس *​ 

*واسندت اليه مهمة القاء الحب في القلوبرمز السهم الذهبى الى الحب أما السهم الرصاصى *​ 

*فيشير الى الكره .*​ 

****​ 

*

*​ 

*هــيب : ندمانه الآلهة التى تسقيهم الخمر و زوجة هرقل و الهة الشباب .*​ 

****​ 

*

*​ 

*ربات القضاء وهن ثلاث . . .*​ 


** كلوتو : والتى تنسج خيوط الحياة*​ 


** لاخستيز : والتى تبرم الخيوط المنسوجة لتتحمل أهوال الزمان*​ 


**روبوس : وهى التى تنهى الحياة بقطع الخيط المنسوج*​ 


****​ 


*وغيرهم الكثير .*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2015)

موضوع ثقافى. مهم
الرب يباركك


----------

